
A seismic mapping milestone: Team produces 3-D map of Earth's interior - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11765.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://blogs.princeton.edu/research/2017/03/28/princeton-
le...](https://blogs.princeton.edu/research/2017/03/28/princeton-led-team-
produces-3-d-map-of-earths-interior/)

Original has detail and links to participating agencies.

